# Silliest thing you did as an AC newbie.



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember when I FIRST started playing AC for the gamecube, eating all the fruits because I thought the player would starve if they didn't eat.  The first time I had no fruits in my town, I panicked and wondered if my player would be Okay.   

Another thing I did was time travel REALLY FAR in the future because I thought it would make the town all cool and futuristic looking. 12 year old me learned the hard way that it was NOT the case and my town had weeds and roaches everywhere!  I cried thinking my town was ruined and tried to time travel backwards to undo it and it didn't work!  I learned that you had to pick the weeds, so I begged my mom (who was also an AC player) to pull them for me.  

What were some of the silliest things you did/thought when you first played?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> I remember when I FIRST started playing AC for the gamecube, eating all the fruits because I thought the player would starve if they didn't eat.  The first time I had no fruits in my town, I panicked and wondered if my player would be Okay.
> 
> Another thing I did was time travel REALLY FAR in the future because I thought it would make the town all cool and futuristic looking. 12 year old me learned the hard way that it was NOT the case and my town had weeds and roaches everywhere!  I cried thinking my town was ruined and tried to time travel backwards to undo it and it didn't work!  I learned that you had to pick the weeds, so I begged my mom (who was also an AC player) to pull them for me.
> 
> What were some of the silliest things you did/thought when you first played?



Kind of similar to you! I time traveled really far forward, like eighteen years, and cried when my town was ruined.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 5, 2015)

I've stupidly thrown out duplicate pictures (well, actually I sold them to Reese for cheap) because I thought, "I already have their photo; why would I need another one?" Now I know how much people will pay for pictures, so I hang on to them. D'oh!


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

The first time i played AC, i thought i wasn't allowed to shake the trees and eat the fruits. I thought that would be stealing because they might belong to someone else haha. So i left fruits pretty much alone orz


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought the dartboard was a snack machine and got mad because it wouldn't give me candyyy xD AHHH....  little 4 year old meeee xD


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 5, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I've stupidly thrown out duplicate pictures (well, actually I sold them to Reese for cheap) because I thought, "I already have their photo; why would I need another one?" Now I know how much people will pay for pictures, so I hang on to them. D'oh!



Wow. I'm gonna save this information for later. Thanks for posting this, or I would be making the same mistake!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 5, 2015)

-Cut down all the trees just for fun.
-Getting stung by bees on purpose.
-Not saving on purpose because seeing Resetti raging was hilarious.
-Making villagers upset on purpose because it was hilarious.
-Crushing snowballs because I liked the noise/it was fun.

That's all I can think of. I did all of this when I first started WW.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 5, 2015)

I was scared of Rasher so I never talked to him. (WW)


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 5, 2015)

Being completely freaked out the first time I got the gyroid face in Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## ardrey (Feb 5, 2015)

When i first got AC Wild World, I didn't realise that Kapp'n was taking me to a _town_, so i told him i wanted to go to the mall. Thus my town was named "mall" for the next 5 years xD. To be fair my town's name in ACNL is just as bad, I'm so unoriginal.


----------



## rayta27 (Feb 5, 2015)

I once accidentally sold my fishing rod and i had to wait about 3 or so days to get a new one, because i accidentally sold it to reese.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

ardrey said:


> When i first got AC Wild World, I didn't realise that Kapp'n was taking me to a _town_, so i told him i wanted to go to the mall. Thus my town was named "mall" for the next 5 years xD. To be fair my town's name in ACNL is just as bad, I'm so unoriginal.



This made me actually laugh cx


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

I put a lot of shirts in my house, so much so it became shirt heaven within 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Sherra (Feb 5, 2015)

I've done a lot of things... mostly, like you, would time travel really far. I also used to share the GameCube version with some of my siblings way back when, and I would always like to steal their furniture for my house or mess up their homes. I also would, of course, beat up all my villagers with nets and push them around, thinking they would leave! I used to like to dig holes everywhere, too, for whatever reason. Needless to say, but that town was not pretty.


----------



## Goop (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahh, I had time traveled forwards and would continuously shut the game off without saving just to purposefully upset Resetti. :3
I also never really took care of my town and chopped all my trees down once, ha.​


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 5, 2015)

When I first started playing WW, I was very young and was completely oblivious to what any of the fish looked like. Before I caught the sunfish, I was thinking about how bright and yellow and colorful it would be (I was really taking its name too seriously lol), and when I finally got one I was so disappointed that it was just blue :< 

Also when I had let my town become too much of a dump, I saw a rafflesia behind Nook's shop and freaked out! I didn't know what it was and for the next few months I couldn't figure out how to get rid of it until I pulled up the weeds =_=;


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

i sold my only perfect apple in my first new leaf save file because they sold for more. 
600 bells wasn't much of a deal...


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't remember doing anything particularly stupid in WW... Dumbest thing I've done so far in NL is not know that fruits now stack so it took me forever to sell all of my fruits to Reese.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 6, 2015)

ardrey said:


> When i first got AC Wild World, I didn't realise that Kapp'n was taking me to a _town_, so i told him i wanted to go to the mall. Thus my town was named "mall" for the next 5 years xD. To be fair my town's name in ACNL is just as bad, I'm so unoriginal.



Hah. That's hilarious!  


And hah there was a point in my gamecube town where I chopped down all my trees.  I didn't realize how HARD it was to get them back because Nook only sold like one or two trees at a time ._.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Feb 6, 2015)

ACNL was my first game and I had a lot of friends who played it so they pretty much told me the basics of the game and what to do/what not to do. I didn't know about "unorderable" items though because I had no idea the catalog was even a thing so whenever I got DLC that I didn't want because it didn't fit my house I would just sell it to re-tail. The worst is that I even changed a lot of my house interior and those items would have fit.

I managed to get nearly all the DLC I want through a secondary cycling TT'ing town and just buying items here on TBT but still, I just felt so stupid once I learned about that. I also sold a bunch of island/rare items my fiance gave me and ate perfect fruit. Why acnl noob me. Why.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 6, 2015)

I picked the first map I saw in belief that if you clicked 'nope!' it would just send you back to the main screen lol


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 6, 2015)

I picked quite possibly the worst map in the world: many if not all of my villagers are in the south, and many are in quite inconvenient places, such as all grouped up, right in front of town hall, or right in front of the fountain -.- I also stupidly let Merengue and Ruby leave, which makes me still sad, oh and I didn't know that you could group fruits and bamboo so I had about five million slots taken for one piece of fruit each haha oh i was such a newbie. I also sold my first perfect orange, thinking that I would get more for some reason haha


----------



## alesha (Feb 6, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I've stupidly thrown out duplicate pictures (well, actually I sold them to Reese for cheap) because I thought, "I already have their photo; why would I need another one?" Now I know how much people will pay for pictures, so I hang on to them. D'oh!



Me too, exept I sold almost EVERYTHING


----------



## Brain.Boy (Feb 7, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I've stupidly thrown out duplicate pictures (well, actually I sold them to Reese for cheap) because I thought, "I already have their photo; why would I need another one?" Now I know how much people will pay for pictures, so I hang on to them. D'oh!



I've done the same thing in my New Leaf town (My first game, so I guess I'm still a newbie ^^ But one thing I still sometimes try to do is plant pitfalls and when I have Isabelle following me for a town project, I purposely try to make her fall in them. She's adorable and awesome, but for some reason I just find it so funny. 
Another thing I know I did was skip the Fortune Teller and Crazy Redd. I look back on it now and think that if I just started off early, I wouldn't feel like I'm lagging a bit behind in those areas. ^^;


----------



## Mopache (Feb 7, 2015)

alesha said:


> Me too, exept I sold almost EVERYTHING



Ok... this post stopped me from selling my repeated pic of Phoebe... I guess I still make a lot of newbie mistakes! I've sold a bunch of non-reorderable items too... sigh.

Also I settled with the first map that popped up withouth even looking at other possible maps... at least it's not that bad of a map :B


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought the hour-marking bells were for school.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

When I was naming my character in Population Growing, I went to put the bunny emoticon. Somehow I accidentally deleted it from my name (thankfully), but when my character showed up with the pink hair I thought they were bunny ears and was convinced that the emoticon you clicked on changed your characters' species!! Haha!

Then, when my little sister tried to make herself a dog character, and she came out as a "bunny", for the longest time we thought we were bunnies... until we encountered an actual bunny character. THEN we thought we were pigs, because of the noses, and THEN we met an actual pig character...

Finally, mom looked it up and it said we were humans. Oops!


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 7, 2015)

ardrey said:


> When i first got AC Wild World, I didn't realise that Kapp'n was taking me to a _town_, so i told him i wanted to go to the mall. Thus my town was named "mall" for the next 5 years xD. To be fair my town's name in ACNL is just as bad, I'm so unoriginal.



XD


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 7, 2015)

i sold a sloppy wall and I've never been able to find another one. ugh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

This might be lazy, but...

...

I thought Freckles was a person originally, then she got bit by a duck.


----------



## http:// (Feb 8, 2015)

When I was a noob to online trading, I thought you had to exit your game completely to enter someone else's FC. Lmfao.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 8, 2015)

- Eating my first perfect fruit 
- Selling sloppy stuff
- Getting rid of unorderable duplicates, specially villager pics...


----------



## Tyboy000 (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought when you picked something up, you were eating it (it does kind of look like they do). As you can imagine I was confused when I opened my pockets for the first time and was surprised to see it completely full of apples.


----------



## Ponyu (Feb 8, 2015)

My first AC was Wild World. I read something about rotten fruits online, so for the first few weeks, I always harvested all of my fruit trees every three days because I thought they would rot otherwise...  I also remember asking on a forum whether bugs on tree stumps meant the fruit was rotting.

Another funny thing was when I got my hair done for the very first time. I didn't use a guide, and it turned out to be the EXACT same hairstyle and color I had before (the AAA girl one)! I was actually looking in my inventory for some option I thought I might have missed, I thought I would somehow have to "activate" the new hairstyle first...

Silly silly!

PS: I love the story of the character being a bunny, such a cute idea!


----------



## Mioki (Feb 8, 2015)

Tae said:


> I don't remember doing anything particularly stupid in WW... Dumbest thing I've done so far in NL is not know that fruits now stack so it took me forever to sell all of my fruits to Reese.



Ditto. I was so flabbergasted by this discovery. It was like... The cure all for me.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm terrible and planted a bunch of bush starters all packed inside a fence together. And then I was surprised when they died, despite knowing about the tree-planting "rules" and stuff like that. /facepalm

I still crush snowballs though. STILL.


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Crushing snowballs and eating perfect fruit


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Eating fruit that I now know is perfect, and time traveling so far into the future to only regret seeing my town withered in weeds.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

Bullying the villagers and eating all the fruit in fear that I'd starve if I didn't.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

aliscka said:


> When I was naming my character in Population Growing, I went to put the bunny emoticon. Somehow I accidentally deleted it from my name (thankfully), but when my character showed up with the pink hair I thought they were bunny ears and was convinced that the emoticon you clicked on changed your characters' species!! Haha!
> 
> Then, when my little sister tried to make herself a dog character, and she came out as a "bunny", for the longest time we thought we were bunnies... until we encountered an actual bunny character. THEN we thought we were pigs, because of the noses, and THEN we met an actual pig character...
> 
> Finally, mom looked it up and it said we were humans. Oops!



Haha this reminded me of when I first started playing GC, I thought my character was some sort of the dog because the pink hair under the girls' hats reminded me of dog ears. XD


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 12, 2015)

My friend and I both played Wild World and we always fought about Wolfgang and how he was our boyfriend. Then, I never donated to the museum because I didn't like Blathers. I also enjoyed hitting villagers with my shovel and net.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 12, 2015)

I sold the only perfect fruit in my first town, mainly because the game didn't explain to me that I could plant them and make perfect fruit trees.


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2015)

ACCF: A what and a how do I save? Work at Nooks took about a month because I didn't know that XD.


----------



## Chiana (Feb 13, 2015)

I ate my first perfect fruit, thinking it would be super nutritious or something and maybe give me some sort of power.

I did not know you could put more than one tune in a player.  I had those little musical notes all over my beach in case I wanted to change the music in my house.  My best friend visited a few times and then one day messaged me saying, "You do know you can put more than one tune in your player, right?"  Nope.

I was concerned about posting my FC online in case I suddenly found people I did not know running all over my town


----------



## Cold~ (Feb 13, 2015)

I used to run everywhere all the time, until I learned what desertification is.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiana said:
			
		

> I was concerned about posting my FC online in case I suddenly found people I did not know running all over my town



This. I was so paranoid for a while and I was afraid people would be able to find out where I lived and stuff. 

I, too, had to learn the hard way that you only get one perfect fruit at the beginning of the game.


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise (Feb 15, 2015)

I, like many others, sold my first perfect fruit. I now must suffer for all eternity trying to grow another one using fertilizer. I'll get one eventually. I hope.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 15, 2015)

In Wild World whenever it was flea market i would sometimes try to sell stuff for 1 mil bells and whenever somebody brought something for a low price and said "i would of payed 1 million bells for this" i would get angry lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a long list of things that 10 year old me did

Thought a raffesia was normal
Had no idea that nookling junction could upgrade
Thought that resetti was a guinea pig ( this one is really stupid xD )
Thought that villagers could marry ( after someone talked about rumours that two villagers liked each other )
Thought that I could destroy people's towns from the dream world ( It took me 6 months to realise that  )


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 15, 2015)

Back when I made my first town in Wild World (named Texas for reasons I don't remember), I never knew how to catch fish. I don't know why younger me found it so hard to figure it out. But on the plus side, I somehow managed to fully expand my house without ever using fish as a way to earn money.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 15, 2015)

http:// said:


> When I was a noob to online trading, I thought you had to exit your game completely to enter someone else's FC. Lmfao.



So did I!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Omg! ^^


----------



## thetreeismine (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought Tom nook would murder me if I used the store while working for him and I thought Mr. Resetti would actually delete your file if you didn't save.... I think I also thought that Camo planted a rafflesia and that it would be mean to get rid of it but one day I tried to and I couldn't.... Good times..... I think


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

thetreeismine said:


> I thought Tom nook would murder me if I used the store while working for him and I thought Mr. Resetti would actually delete your file if you didn't save.... I think I also thought that Camo planted a rafflesia and that it would be mean to get rid of it but one day I tried to and I couldn't.... Good times..... I think



I think the Tom Nook speculation that you had is my favorite


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

ahahahah all the responses are so cute and funny! Im so glad you made this thread! Im sad that I did not know about animal crossing until last may!


----------



## kelsa (Mar 13, 2015)

ac:nl was my first ac game, so i rly didn't know much abt it. i would dig up fossils and just sell them to Reese, not knowing there was a freaking museum. oh also on my first copy (that i ofc lost) i caught a coelecanth on the first day and just sold it, again not knowing abt the museum and that coelecanths are rare af. pretty much just selling things that i should not have sold.

edit: whoops didn't realize they bumped an old thread.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

The Post-op Patch was my best friend at the beginning of New Leaf. I got stung by bees almost every day and had to put it on.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

In Wild World when you were working for Tom Nook and had to post an ad for his shop on the bulletin board, I thought that he could actually read it so I actually put an ad on the board. I didn't want him to get angry with me. XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't really done anything too silly in AC, aside from being unable to catch a bee for about ten years or more because of my brother got stung by them when I was a kid, which absolutely _terrified me_ It only later struck me to turn my volume down.

However, I do have a particular stand out a moment. The first time my aforementioned brother played the game, I speculated to myself that his character was a hybrid between a bull and human because of that weird hat. I later learnt that it was hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

In Wild World, I thought that villagers would actually get mad at you and hold grudges if you turned down anything they asked you. So I would do EVERYTHING they asked for. XD


----------



## alesha (Mar 13, 2015)

thetreeismine said:


> I thought Tom nook would murder me if I used the store while working for him and I thought Mr. Resetti would actually delete your file if you didn't save.... I think I also thought that Camo planted a rafflesia and that it would be mean to get rid of it but one day I tried to and I couldn't.... Good times..... I think



Same with me


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought that villagers would actually personally respond to my letters based on what I said in them.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 13, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> -Not saving on purpose because seeing Resetti raging was hilarious.




Still do this


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2015)

I never knew what Shrunk was supposed to be.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 13, 2015)

When Gulliver showed up and asked if he could sleep 5 more minutes, I literally waited 5 minutes before talking to him again. When he still wouldn't wake up, I was seriously considering if I should give him more time.....honestly though, I love that manly seagull; he's too adorable


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

lets see

Ate every fruit

Cut down all the non fruit trees

hacked to get things in WW w/action replay

pushed villagers into pitfalls

made my fav villagers move so they could go to a better place xD

that's it xD for what I can think of. lol


----------

